# Calm puppy



## jammin (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello

When we first got our pup she was a little nightmare, as they are. She's now 6 months and has calmed down SO much. Sometimes it almost worries me how chilled she is. 
We take her for 2-3 walks a day, each walk 40-50 minutes. Apart from that we spend about 40 minutes playing with her, spread out over the day. Inbetween these walks and playtimes she spends most of her time sleeping or quietly chewing a toy or pigs ear. Is this normal? I was expecting to have my hands busy most of the day until she was fully grown, but I even have time to do my course work AND cook dinner.  She is healthy and runs around like crazy (or like "Vizsla") when we take her for walks, and always behave very well (except for when she ran off and nearly caught a rabbit today).  She seems really happy but this change has happened so quickly we're a bit surprised! I probably shouldn't complain..

Thanks!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

I would ask the breeder for your money back, that's not a Vizsla ;D
I'm kidding of course.
Thank your lucky stars


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

well behaved, calm, &/or content Vs come from having appropriate energy release (of course there are those that the energy never drains ;D) yay for you!


----------



## Chestersmum (Jun 21, 2010)

My guy has pretty much slept all day during the week when I work at home with about a 45 min walk in the morning and the same in the evening (less when he was younger). I found he went through a stage when he was about 10 month where he wasn't quite as settled during the day but that's passed now and he's fine again.

Something to note - try and cut the exercise a little and see if she's still as calm during the day. This way you can work out how much exercise she actually needs rather than trying to walk her and play with her a much as possible. I totally understand vizsla's need a lot of exercise but someone once reminded me they are like athletes - the more you exercise them the more they want! This way you aren't always trying to 'better' her walks and play to keep her interested and the days when you can walk more or go to a different place you will really notice the difference.


----------



## jammin (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks, I'm not as worried anymore. Don't know why I worry but I guess you get a bit over protective.  She is such a happy dog!



Chestersmum said:


> Something to note - try and cut the exercise a little and see if she's still as calm during the day. This way you can work out how much exercise she actually needs rather than trying to walk her and play with her a much as possible. I totally understand vizsla's need a lot of exercise but someone once reminded me they are like athletes - the more you exercise them the more they want! This way you aren't always trying to 'better' her walks and play to keep her interested and the days when you can walk more or go to a different place you will really notice the difference.


Yeah she should only get 30 minutes exercise at the time at the moment and we try to keep it that way, but for some reason (either because I get lost or because it's too much fun watching her run around) it always ends up being a bit longer.  I am going to try harder to keep it down though and see how she reacts.
She is very rarely in her crate for more than 2-3 hours a day so I guess that's why she takes longer breaks during the day.

Thanks!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

I agree with Crazy Kian. That's not a V. Haha.


----------

